# Need help identifying these cute little guys.



## Xenoterranos (Mar 14, 2007)

I purchased three of these little guys from a reputable Cichlid dealer, so I'm fairly certain they're not hybrids. The problem is that he (the store owner) hadn't labeled the tank yet, so I don't know exactly what these are. He mentioned that they where some kind of Mbuna, and I think I heard him say they where some kind of Lab...I was waaaaaay to excited to remember pretty much anything that day ( I got 9 new cichlids that day  )

So, can anyone tell me what kind of fish these little guys are? The photos are a touch blurry, but if it helps, they're orange (not yellow like a Yellow Lab) and look "dusty", as if someone took a quick pass over them with a can of black or dark blue spray paint.

http://picasaweb.google.com/randommexic ... 1500349554
http://picasaweb.google.com/randommexic ... 5795316866


----------



## gaqua (Apr 11, 2008)

Might be Msobo deep

http://www.african-cichlid.com/Msobo.htm


----------



## Xenoterranos (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks! I went through the species profiles before, but didn't think about looking at the pics of females on the dimorphic species.

Really, thank for the help, it's been bugging me for 3 weeks now. I was thinking there whee some kind of zebra, but again didn't even think they might be females.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

COULD be saulosi, but Mboso looks closer.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

I think Msobo deep male transforming???????


----------



## Sakura (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like msobo rather than saulosi because of the shape of the forehead/mouth.


----------

